# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Curso de hipnosis teatral de Jeff Toussaint

## Jeff

Hola.

Hace mucho tiempo que no pasaba por aquí.

Como algunos miembros de foros de magia, Magiapotagia incluido, me comentaron durante algunas de mis actuaciones que deseaban que les mantuviese avisado de los cursos que doy, ya que solo doy muy pocos cada año, aquí pongo el aviso del próximo.

Con el permiso de los moderadores, hago un corta y pega.

Curso Jeff Toussaint.jpg


 Aprenda del número 1 del momento.


 ¡No te conformes con imitadores! 


 -Para magos e ilusionistas, como para profesionales de la hipnosis deseosos de ver otras perspectivas y metodología.


  -Al igual que cualquier persona con ganas de ampliar sus conocimientos y  aplicar el poder de la mente humana en la vida cotidiana y todo su  entorno. 


 Si siempre deseaste realizar lo que hace JEFF TOUSSAINT, esta es tu oportunidad.


  Dos dias de clase intensivas repartido en 8 horas de magistrales  enseñanzas. El curso de hipnosis colectiva más comentado por todos. 


  El sábado 3 de noviembre desde las 10:00 de la mañana hasta las 15:00. Y  el domingo 4 de noviembre desde las 11:00 hasta las 14:00.


 Entrada a la actuación de Jeff Toussaint en la sala Galileo Galilei del día 3 de noviembre incluida.


  Toda la información contactando con la prestigiosa escuela de magia e ilusionismo AS  DE MAGIA en Madrid únicamente (datos de contactos en la imagen).


 ¡Comparta la información, otros te lo agradecerán y nosotros también!

Un cordial saludos a todos.

----------


## MagNity

Grande Jeff!

----------

